# How to fix a crankshaft



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I got bored tonight and posted an article on my website about how to repair a crankshaft in an engine with a broken rod. Some of you may find it useful, so if you want to check it out, just check out the link below:

http://hambone.homelinux.net/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=2


----------



## Blueridgestreak (Oct 18, 2005)

Your link opens to a blank page.


----------



## punchy32 (Oct 23, 2005)

*works for me*

it works fine for me I am using Firefox


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Two of my friends can open it fine, and I can open it from work. It sounds like your ISP may be blocking it for some reason.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

opens fine for me as well....using firefox


----------

